# Kelty Discovery?



## jimbo1187 (Nov 21, 2016)

Anyone know anything about the Kelty Discovery line of tents? REI has them on sale ($149) and I'm thinking of picking up the 6 person model for family camping. We've never done much camping but our son has really shown an interest in it lately.

Anything else in that price range worth considering instead?


----------



## 660griz (Nov 23, 2016)

I have no experience with the Discovery line but, I have a Kelty Gunnison I use for elk hunting in Colorado. Excellent tent. No condensation build up, very weatherproof and easy to set up.


----------



## jimbo1187 (Nov 24, 2016)

660griz said:


> I have no experience with the Discovery line but, I have a Kelty Gunnison I use for elk hunting in Colorado. Excellent tent. No condensation build up, very weatherproof and easy to set up.



Thanks for the input. I figure with the price point it's hard to go wrong. It puts it in line with some cheap Walmart tents...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't know about that particular model, but I have a Cabela's-branded Kelty tent that I have used and used hard year-round for over ten years in all kinds of weather. I have camped in it on a weekend when it rained 16" (yes, sixteen inches,) and once had a tornado come through about 1/4 mile away in the middle of the night. I have never gotten wet or uncomfortable in it; and nothing has torn up or fallen off of it in all that time. I would not hesitate at all to buy another Kelty.

The main thing is to make sure you get a tent with a rain fly that comes all the way to the ground.


----------



## 660griz (Nov 25, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> The main thing is to make sure you get a tent with a rain fly that comes all the way to the ground.



And a tub floor.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 27, 2016)

660griz said:


> And a tub floor.



Yep, that too.


----------

